# Mise à Jour suite



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2000)

Normalement, après redémarrage de la machine et lancement du Tdb, tu dois pouvoir effectuer tes mises à jours.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2000)

La mise à jour du tableau de bord mise à jour s'est bien passée, effectivement insstallée après acceptation de licence par contre les mises à jour conseillées ensuite ne fonctionnent pas. Notamment Open Transport 2.6FU1. J'ai essayé de la trouver sur le site d'Apple France et je tombe sur la version anglaise. Où peut-on trouver cette version française?


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mars 2000)

Jai le même problème." Mise à jour de logiciels" sest bien installé, mais OT 2.6 ne sinstalle pas même si "Mise à jour de logiciels" me dit le contraire et me fait redémarrer. On verra demain


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2000)

j'ai le même problème.... la MAJ reste bloquée en fin de chargement semble-t-il puis plus rein ne se passe!!
Y a-til du nouveau
ou peut on trouver la Vf d'Open Transport 
etc ....
merci à tous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mars 2000)

Il y a des tas de mises à jour Apple dans le n° d'avril de SVM Mac


----------

